# it finally hit



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

last night was the night, I am in the over 50 class for a few years now
have been mtb riding now for 3.5 months. so far everything has been good, been taking my time, riding 3-4 days a week, and trying to get in shape, last night was the first time, I felt I was an embarrassment, LOL

twice over the bars, once into a tree, all the while getting passed up 
by these 30 yr olds, left the trails ticked off, but no worse for wear.

it's been a tough job trying to get in shape, been working on my newbie skills, just have to get it all to click. some people I have seen riding seem to flow thru the woods, me ,, not so much LOL

this mountain bike thing has been some kind of fun though. I have smashed into so many trees, rivers, rocks, I know them by name , seems the more tired I get the more the crashes happen. all in all it has been great
hopefully in another month, I can get my wind up enough to start to excel, 

I am lucky enough to have bought all top notch equipment, so it is not the bike, or gear, it is definitely the operator

will give it a try again tomorrow.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Provincial said:


> I am lucky enough to have bought all top notch equipment, so it is not the bike, or gear, it is definitely the operator
> 
> will give it a try again tomorrow.


Welcome. I'm glad you're having fun. Meeting up with a local club or IMBA chapter might get you in a circle of people who work at the skills or will inspire. There's youtube for skills building - my kids' and wife method.

Yes on gear. I've been working on my bicycle engine as much or more than ever the past two seasons. A few weeks ago I got a top level plastic bike and it proves you're right. I do the same stupid things on it as on our basic bike.

Enjoy and keep at it!


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Provincial said:


> last night was the night, I am in the over 50 class for a few years now
> have been mtb riding now for 3.5 months. so far everything has been good, been taking my time, riding 3-4 days a week, and trying to get in shape, last night was the first time, I felt I was an embarrassment, LOL
> 
> twice over the bars, once into a tree, all the while getting passed up
> ...


You'll get there. We all have good and bad days. I am 53 and have been riding for nearly 30 years. I still have bad days. It gets easier, but never easy. The stronger I get, the more I push which = never easy.
I don't go over the bars or have too many mandatory get offs these days. But like you, yesterday things just were not clicking. My timing was way off and after a long day at work I was a little tired and started to make bad decisions. When this starts happening or when I start getting upset with myself, I just call it a day. Mountain Biking is suppose to be fun, not stressful. 
Try again tomorrow...to have fun.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

When your older (I'm 60 now) falling seems to hurt a bit more than it used to. You write about hitting everything that seems to be in your path which made me think. Are you looking directly down at your front wheel too much and not focusing at what's coming at you? Your mind can process what's under your wheels most of the time but you need to plan the course of action before it's too late. 
I mean to say if you are looking out front of you, you'll see the trees, rocks, corners, downhill/uphill sections so you can plan accordingly.

See if you are looking down and try to lift your head more. Watch DH racers. They are always looking way out front of them to plan their next move be it brakes, body movement,etc.
Most of all, keep riding as much as possible. You'll get better and enjoy life more. Things go better with bikes


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

dirt rider, I think you are right, seems when I get tired the head lowers, bam into a tree LOL

I have one set of trails near my house that is a maze, mostly flat ground but constant turns
I have been practicing there with my turns and cornering, a lot of the time, my mind wants to do something, but the body reacts too slow, I am not a natural at anything, everything takes a bunch of work on my part, has always been like that


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Another big benefit that's comes with experience is knowing how your bike is going to react. Just yesterday I was in a downhill, off camber turn with a rut. I knew going in that I was going to have to brake in the turn and that would cause my back end to slip and drop into the rut. I was prepared for it when it happened and it was no big deal. I thought to myself after, when I was new, that move would've taken me out.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Quit chasing 30 yo's.


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

life behind bars said:


> Quit chasing 30 yo's.


a couple of them are good looking blondes, hard not to chase,


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Provincial said:


> ....seems the more tired I get the more the crashes happen.


So very true!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

59, and had 2 crashes in 1 ride last week. I was tired at this point, riding with some out of town friends, and trying to go fast. Endo at the end of a long tiring decent, but not hurt at all. 2nd on a fast curvy descent, I washed out my front wheel, fell, and whacked my ear on a log. Hurt a bit, bled a fair amount, and it looked like it was leaking out of my head. Rode down some crazier stuff last night, but with a touch more caution


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's not a competition out there. Ride to have fun and have fun to ride.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

Another good tip is to look where you want to go not at what you want to avoid. Your brain and body have a tendency to go where you are looking so if you are staring at the tree you are trying not to hit that's where you will go. Looking down the trail helps this a lot and will make your riding much smoother.


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

thanks for all the tips, looks like rain all day here, next chance to ride is sunday, may go back to a mountain spot, that I finally made it all the way around the course last weekend.

knees hurt a little this morning, may have to seek out some professional help to see if I am fitting on the bike perfect. I did the plum bob test on my knee, and I am sitting 3/4" in front of the center of the pedal, seat is all the way back now, may have to do something there, and possibly shorten the stem on the bars, to bring my center back a little more.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

KOPS is not the only way to fit. Saddle height may be the culprit.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I am 63. I know I am not going to keep up with the twenty-somethings and I do not try. I had my time as the king of the trail back in the day and am content to pass the baton to the next generation. Now I am content to ride slower and enjoy the trip. As the young 'uns pass me I just wave and smile, wondering if they realize I was once one of them, and they in turn will become me.


----------



## Chainslack (May 1, 2017)

I wouldn't be to hard on yourself for crashing particularly if you are new to the sport . I agree with the other suggestions. I would also add to them try to work on slow or no speed balance it can be done anywhere like your driveway or sidewalk. Ride as slow as possible without putting foot down . You can progress that into getting over obstacles curbs logs ect. I do this a few times a week for many years has always helped me stay upright on trails . Combined with the other tips and just getting more rides in should make dial in . Enjoy


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

Your brain should be 20-30' down the trail. That gives your body time to react. 

Someone said above to look where you want to go and not what you want to avoid. Don't know how many times I have had to relearn that one....

Knowing when to call it a day and bail is key for me. A few unusual close calls and I'm done. I will never know if I would have gotten hurt or not, but why go there? Thing is, once you loose your confidence, you tend to not commit and tense up-which usually leads to more crashes.

Glad you have good equipment, but don't assume it isn't at least a little bit an issue. On a marathon trail bagging trip, kept watching a buddy crash. He is the type that doesn't really pay much attention to his bike. I got on his bike and found all his fork setting out of whack. Turns out his grand kids like playing with all the dials.... Anyway later on he said "I don't know what you did, but I'm not crashing any more"


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

1mlc said:


> Another good tip is to look where you want to go not at what you want to avoid. Your brain and body have a tendency to go where you are looking so if you are staring at the tree you are trying not to hit that's where you will go. Looking down the trail helps this a lot and will make your riding much smoother.


really tried to concentrate on this last night and it worked wonders, kept my head up and looked further down the trail than I have been. seemed to straighten the bike out a lot
less jerkin around and I only hit one tree when I was looking at a root ball coming under me. now that the bike was straighter, I moved up a couple of gears and increased my speed more, that also helped smooth things out and made the trail flow a lot more.

a couple of months ago
I had one lady, a real quality rider let me follow her down the trail when I first started.
her first advice to me was look where you want to go. could only keep up with her for a mile or so until my legs gave out. but I think it took this long to fully understand what the two of you were trying to tell me. 
hope the trend continues. and this is not just a spike in the bike market chart for me.

came home last night feeling great. went twice as far as normal with less exhaustion

thanks for the info


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it's improving for you. Keep riding and enjoying life :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

look where you want to go.

Let the bike roll

Relax


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

jeffscott said:


> look where you want to go.
> 
> Let the bike roll
> 
> Relax


^this....my ride today took me over a 100 yard slight downhill littered with baby heads that bottoms out on a creek and then points straight up a 40' root strewn hump .... I used to try to choose my line and pick through with technical aplomb...since I have now fallen at least twice on every available line while thinking too much, I now bomb down as fast as possible, hold on tight, aim it where I want to go and clean it every time. I love my 29er!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

That^^^lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Have you considred a skills clinic?


----------



## Silver54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Provincial said:


> last night was the night, I am in the over 50 class for a few years now
> have been mtb riding now for 3.5 months. so far everything has been good, been taking my time, riding 3-4 days a week, and trying to get in shape, last night was the first time, I felt I was an embarrassment, LOL
> 
> twice over the bars, once into a tree, all the while getting passed up
> ...


Started riding MTB about 10 years ago when I turned 40. I was in extremely good shape, but made the mistake one too many times of trying to keep up with faster riders. Some of these random people that you come across on the trail could be very advanced riders. So you always need to ride your own ride and not let others push you faster than you are capable of going. Pace yourself and your riding for the long-term. Don't get hurt in season one. Don't let ego or the competitive spirt get the best of you. It's hard sometimes to keep than in check (if you are a competitive person like me), but it will prolong your riding career. Slow things down once you start getting tired. Accidents are more likely to happen when you start getting exhausted.

Don't worry about what other people think of you. Good luck and stay safe out there!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Provincial said:


> twice over the bars, once into a tree, all the while getting passed up
> by these 30 yr olds, left the trails ticked off, but no worse for wear.


If you never crash, you're stagnating by riding well below your limit. If you never get passed, then you're Jesus Christ and you shouldn't be wasting your time riding. Go save some souls or something.

I pass most of the 20 and 30-somethings, and it cracks me up. But if one of them passes me, I'll try for a while to keep up before falling back to my comfortable pace. Remember, when you ride harder than the young guys, you're a hero. If the young guys ride harder then you, so what? They're younger than you. It's expected. Being your age is a win-win.

Now go get back on that bike and have some fun. After all, having FUN is what it's all about.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Provincial said:


> Last night was the first time, I felt I was an embarrassment, LOL Twice over the bars, once into a tree, all the while getting passed up
> by these 30 yr olds...


Don't worry about it. Nothing to do with age really, we all have days like that. There should be a name for them. I was on a three-hour ride including some tricky stuff on Tuesday, no crashes at all. Other days I can have three falls in the space of twenty minutes!

And the depressing thing is that sometimes you know. Before you even leave the car-park you just know it isn't going to go well.

There are other days I feel myself getting tired and my concentration slipping and I make the decision to dial it back and take it easy for the rest of the ride.

Just good days and bad days, we all have them.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

Provincial said:


> really tried to concentrate on this last night and it worked wonders, kept my head up and looked further down the trail than I have been. seemed to straighten the bike out a lot
> less jerkin around and I only hit one tree when I was looking at a root ball coming under me. now that the bike was straighter, I moved up a couple of gears and increased my speed more, that also helped smooth things out and made the trail flow a lot more.
> 
> a couple of months ago
> ...


Glad it helped, we have all gone through the learning and crashing when we started. It will kinda snowball, so as your riding gets better it gets a little easier and you are also getting in better shape which also makes it easier. Pretty soon you are killing it!!


----------

